# Grinder for filter coffee?



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been getting back into the wonderful world of filter coffee recently, and forgotten how much I enjoy using the V60/Aeropress, and thinking about upgrading the set up. My first question is if I use my espresso grinder (Compak K3) and just put it on a coarser setting, will this be better/worse than a specific filter grinder? Then if not and a specific filter grinder is the way to go, what would people recommend? Maybe around £100-£200 mark. I've read very good things about the Wilfa Svart that they made with Tim Wendelboe, does anyone have any experience with this? They seem to have good reviews, and relatively cheap.

thanks!

Rory


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

James Hoffman quite liked it.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Buy a second hand Baratza virtuoso and you will enjoy like a kid. I moved from Feldgrind hand grinder to a Vario, best decision ever. Sometimes you can get a Vario here or off eBay for less than 200. Even with ceramic burrs is much better than any hand grinder, and excellent with steel burrs


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been getting back into the wonderful world of filter coffee recently, and forgotten how much I enjoy using the V60/Aeropress, and thinking about upgrading the set up. My first question is if I use my espresso grinder (Compak K3) and just put it on a coarser setting, will this be better/worse than a specific filter grinder? Then if not and a specific filter grinder is the way to go, what would people recommend? Maybe around £100-£200 mark. I've read very good things about the Wilfa Svart that they made with Tim Wendelboe, does anyone have any experience with this? They seem to have good reviews, and relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


If you're not going to try to keep switching between espresso & brewed, use the K3. If you want to keep your espresso grinder dialled in, buy another grinder (sure, such as the Wilfa) for manual brews.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Lots of people use hand grinders for a brewed. Feldgrind, Lido, etc. Electric grinder wise, retail (bag) grinders is probably your best bet, but there's very few options that don't break the bank (i.e. not Ditting, Mahlkonig, etc).

I opted for Santos and I'm quite happy with it. I drink only brewed, so 40-60g every morning seemed a bit excessive for hand grinding.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

You can make tasty filter coffee with most decent grinders. Wilfa Svart, Baratza Encore and so on should work quite nicely, as well as a decent handgrinder (Lido, Kinu, Helor, Feldgrind...). The best performing countertop-friendly solution seem to be Vario w/ steel burrs (or Forte BG), which I'm personally very happy with. The next step up from that is bulk grinders such as EK43 which are massive, noisy and expensive.


----------



## gcol (Apr 30, 2017)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been getting back into the wonderful world of filter coffee recently, and forgotten how much I enjoy using the V60/Aeropress, and thinking about upgrading the set up. My first question is if I use my espresso grinder (Compak K3) and just put it on a coarser setting, will this be better/worse than a specific filter grinder? Then if not and a specific filter grinder is the way to go, what would people recommend? Maybe around £100-£200 mark. I've read very good things about the Wilfa Svart that they made with Tim Wendelboe, does anyone have any experience with this? They seem to have good reviews, and relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


Hi Rory, I picked up a Wilfa grinder a couple of weeks back and can't fault it for what I want it to do. I'm using an Aeropress and have the red marker on the coarseness adjuster pointing at the P in the word 'AeroPress' on the grinder. It's easy to clean and seems a consistent grind. Let me know if you want to know anything specific.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Worth noting there are two versions of Wilfa Svart electric grinders, the latest one being CGWS-130B (Batman black in colour as opposed to the first version which was predominately silver)

https://workshopcoffee.com/products/wilfa-grinder


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

fede_luppi said:


> Buy a second hand Baratza virtuoso and you will enjoy like a kid. I moved from Feldgrind hand grinder to a Vario, best decision ever. Sometimes you can get a Vario here or off eBay for less than 200. Even with ceramic burrs is much better than any hand grinder, and excellent with steel burrs


Is this the natural progression from MKB hand grinders to electric Vario? Is the wilfa better than MBK or about the same or MBK is better. What to up my grind game but not interested in espresso grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

IggyK said:


> Is this the natural progression from MKB hand grinders to electric Vario? Is the wilfa better than MBK or about the same or MBK is better. What to up my grind game but not interested in espresso grinders.


Between a MBK and a Wilfa there aint much between em in the cup ( form the limited brews ive had from a Wilfa ) you are getting convince though .

Vario with steel burrs might just shade it versus MBK , again not done enough side by side cups .


----------



## Gazrob (Oct 25, 2017)

I've got a 1930s Peugeot Manual grinder. Does the job just fine. Can't be doing with these fancy electric ones. I don't have a lot of money and don't want to waste cash on a dud. Plus I have more money to buy coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good for you ^


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

IggyK said:


> Is this the natural progression from MKB hand grinders to electric Vario? Is the wilfa better than MBK or about the same or MBK is better. What to up my grind game but not interested in espresso grinders.


Vario (with steel burrs) has more uniform grind distribution than the small conical grinders like MBK or Wilfa, but the gap is not huge. Probably a bigger gap between the Vario and EK-43 which is in another class entirely. But Vario w/ steel burrs seems to be the best you can get for filter without going up to the bulk class or Monolith/EG-1 style grinders..


----------

